# New Partitio W/ red seconds hand



## JacobC

Saw this on my Facebook this morning. It's quite the looker!










Quoted from their site:

"New: Partitio with red second hand.
The special feature of this model from the 1930s is the fine dial scaling. The model name Partitio (lat.:division) has been derived from that. This is a special version with a red second hand. We offer the watch with our basic Swiss movement ETA 2824-2 and massive case back. Also we offer a handwinding version with sapphire crystal case back. If you choose the handwinding version the Swiss ETA 2804-2 movement has the best finish with Côtes de Genève and blued screws."

See here: https://www.stowa.de/en/Partitio+Klassik+black+handwinding+red+second.htm


----------



## Fikk

It reminds me of the French army models.
A nice touch of colour but I still prefer the older version.


----------



## przypadek

Wow, I love this! This could flip the Partito from 'like' to 'want' territory...


----------



## City74

If only it had shorter lugs....


----------



## StufflerMike

Sorry to sa but not very innovative imho, it is just a red seconds hand. Not overly exiting face lift.


----------



## rifmon

I think the red hand, while a simple addition, adds a nice twist and option to perspective buyers on this unique historic design.


----------



## obsidian

rifmon said:


> I think the red hand, while a simple addition, adds a nice twist and option to perspective buyers on this unique historic design.


I agree. The original silver seconds hand tends to disappear at first glance on the black dial allowing for an uncluttered instant at-a-glance reading of the time. The red hand will highlight the exact time. Your choice.


----------



## obsidian

City74 said:


> If only it had shorter lugs....


I don't think the lugs are overly long; I have a 6.2" (6.25" on a warm day) wrist and it wears fine on my wrist.


----------



## JacobC

obsidian said:


> I don't think the lugs are overly long; I have a 6.2" (6.25" on a warm day) wrist and it wears fine on my wrist.


Wrist shot!


----------



## hidden830726

Not really a facelift but not bad for a fresh look . i may get to like it.

This may turned out to be a popular edition to the line-up. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

Historically it had a silver hand like the original Partitio correct?


----------



## Fikk

Jacob Casper said:


> Historically it had a silver hand like the original Partitio correct?


Yes.









This Stowa French army must be the other inspirational


----------



## JacobC

Fikk said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Stowa French army must be the other inspirational


Interestingly, it seems they removed the counter-balance on the new issue.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nevillesc_ng

I wish the red second hand had the counter balance, that would be really nice. I don’t like second hand without counter balance.


----------



## maxhav

Saw this at stowa website yesterday and did as Google search only to find no reviews or wrist shots , didn't realise it was only launched yesterday. so keen but I'm after some wrist shots before taking the plunge.


----------



## Raku

I think the red second hand is a nice touch, it's not meant to be a facelift.
It would be nice to see some more dial colours maybe, grey or blue.
One more thing I have noticed, in order to get the hand-winding movement (2804-2) you need to pay an extra €150. It seems a bit excessive, considering it's the same movement as 2824-2 minus the rotor. And apparently there is no difference in grade finishing, it's not mentioned anywhere. 
And the same upgrade in the 36 mm Flieger is only €20, so what is going on?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## krisrsolebury

Raku said:


> I think the red second hand is a nice touch, it's not meant to be a facelift.
> It would be nice to see some more dial colours maybe, grey or blue.
> One more thing I have noticed, in order to get the hand-winding movement (2804-2) you need to pay an extra €150. It seems a bit excessive, considering it's the same movement as 2824-2 minus the rotor. And apparently there is no difference in grade finishing, it's not mentioned anywhere.
> And the same upgrade in the 36 mm Flieger is only €20, so what is going on?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


I don't know if the listing on Stowa's site is funky, but it is a different grade with that price difference - Jörg's Instagram post about it and his comments/replies on it -

The normal, cheap auto version is standard grade 2824-2 with a solid caseback.

The handwound that's 150 euro more is TOP 2804-2 with a sapphire caseback, so that's a totally fine price difference.

In the comments he also mentions you can opt for the TOP 2824-2 auto for an extra 110 euro.

Sometimes Stowa's site and all the options aren't really listed as clearly as they should be, but the above info should be correct.


----------



## rifmon

I had the impression that Stowa's 2804-2 with the blued screws is the ETA Elabore grade, not the TOP version. 
Maybe it's just the Partitio 2804-2 that is the TOP version? Also, their website on this new Partitio show the additional cost fot the hand wound verson is 126,05 euros not 150,00. Just a little confusing to me.


----------



## Mainspring13

why are they using 2804 instead of 2801?... it has no date... anyway, I kinda like it. I don't mind that it doesn't have a counter balance on the second. it adds some character. Just picked up a Seiko SARX027 that doesn't have it and I find I like it. something different. wish the case and lugs were thinner like the original but still, I like this piece.


----------



## Peter Atwood

I like it, but as always, would prefer Limette!


----------



## krisrsolebury

rifmon said:


> I had the impression that Stowa's 2804-2 with the blued screws is the ETA Elabore grade, not the TOP version.
> Maybe it's just the Partitio 2804-2 that is the TOP version? Also, their website on this new Partitio show the additional cost fot the hand wound verson is 126,05 euros not 150,00. Just a little confusing to me.


Yes, sorry I think you're right... I was typing quickly without double checking while at work and had things jumbled in my head from what I saw yesterday. It's 126 euro (accidentally said 150 after reading the above poster's comment), and it's for the sapphire caseback/handwinder with cotes de geneve/blued screws/etc.

The "top grade" upgrade that's available is the top grade 2824-2 for 110 euro more than the base watch according to Jörg's instagram post. Thanks for getting my head straight.


----------



## kentjb

That straight red seconds hand is really nice but it's too simple I guess.


----------



## Raku

krisrsolebury said:


> Yes, sorry I think you're right... I was typing quickly without double checking while at work and had things jumbled in my head from what I saw yesterday. It's 126 euro (accidentally said 150 after reading the above poster's comment), and it's for the sapphire caseback/handwinder with cotes de geneve/blued screws/etc.
> 
> The "top grade" upgrade that's available is the top grade 2824-2 for 110 euro more than the base watch according to Jörg's instagram post. Thanks for getting my head straight.


It shows €150 to me in UK. Maybe it has something to do with VAT or the country you browse the website from.


----------



## Raku

krisrsolebury said:


> Yes, sorry I think you're right... I was typing quickly without double checking while at work and had things jumbled in my head from what I saw yesterday. It's 126 euro (accidentally said 150 after reading the above poster's comment), and it's for the sapphire caseback/handwinder with cotes de geneve/blued screws/etc.
> 
> The "top grade" upgrade that's available is the top grade 2824-2 for 110 euro more than the base watch according to Jörg's instagram post. Thanks for getting my head straight.


It shows €150 to me in UK. Maybe it has something to do with VAT or the country you browse the website from.
View attachment 12797973


----------



## rifmon

krisrsolebury said:


> Yes, sorry I think you're right... I was typing quickly without double checking while at work and had things jumbled in my head from what I saw yesterday. It's 126 euro (accidentally said 150 after reading the above poster's comment), and it's for the sapphire caseback/handwinder with cotes de geneve/blued screws/etc.
> 
> The "top grade" upgrade that's available is the top grade 2824-2 for 110 euro more than the base watch according to Jörg's instagram post. Thanks for getting my head straight.


Thanks, but there is room for confusion still because both the 150,00 and the 126,00 Euro figures are on the same page on Stowa's web site. The description does indeed state that the manual wind is an additional 150,00 euros while the radio button under the 2804-2 icon shows the 126,00 Euros. I'm wondering why Stowa's web site contradicts itself. I think this is the source of the confusion. Is the 150,00 for a TOP version of the 2804-2 movement by request and the 126,00 Euros is for the default 2804-2; Elabore version? There is no explanation on their page for this.

Sorry for the tedious reply and I might be seeing this wrong but I tend to notice details like this.


----------



## hidden830726

Peter Atwood said:


> I like it, but as always, would prefer Limette!


Then... We gotta have the Black Forest orange too

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Quartersawn

I like the red hand but I love the classic old-style logo.


----------



## brainless

€ 126.05 is the price for customers living outside the EU.
Adding 19 % VAT your result is € 150,00 - the amount that people from inside the EU have to pay.

No confusion, just some mathematics,



Volker ;-)


----------



## tonester99

i'm really liking the vintage look of this one.


----------



## flyingpicasso

Quartersawn said:


> I like the red hand but I love the classic old-style logo.


Agree. I find it curious, however, that they are still using the old Stowa font on some models and the new font on others. That curvy Stowa S is so iconic; I'd hate to see it go away entirely. I'm happy I bought my Marine before the change.


----------



## brainless

> I'm happy I bought my Marine before the change.


I'm happy *all* my Stowa watches show the *original* logo,

Volker ;-)


----------



## JacobC

flyingpicasso said:


> Agree. I find it curious, however, that they are still using the old Stowa font on some models and the new font on others. That curvy Stowa S is so iconic; I'd hate to see it go away entirely. I'm happy I bought my Marine before the change.


I agree! I kind of wish they used the old logo on the Partitio line in general.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## P. Ortiz

rifmon said:


> I had the impression that Stowa's 2804-2 with the blued screws is the ETA Elabore grade, not the TOP version.
> Maybe it's just the Partitio 2804-2 that is the TOP version?


I recently emailed Stowa about this because I was wondering the same thing. I received a super-fast response from them which I pasted below. Hope this helps...it sure helped me:

thank you for your email and your interest in our watches.


The grade of the ETA 2804-2 movement is Elabore with TOP finish. 
If you like a solid case back for this model we will engrave handwinding on it.


Many thanks!


With best regards from the Black Forest.


----------

